# Foal imprinting



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

I think what ever makes the situation less traumatic for a foal when it does need to be handled is a good thing. We had many compliments on how well behaved our foals were at weaning age and we never followed any precise procedure from the time they were born. One of our best was very timid in the beginning and was not handled until he started to initiate some contact on his own. I would say it is correct handling not how much or from what age that results in a good well adjusted horse


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I really believe in imprinting. As stated, if the foal needs vet care, fly spray, hoof trims on and on, it is never a stressful event. 

The foal has to have respect for space though, many who imprint don't do this and the horse is right on you.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I've done imprinting with all my foals, just a few minutes putting a halter on and taking it off, handling their feet, touching their ears. It helped tremendously in teaching them to lead and be handled without a fuss. Had no detrimental effects on the bond between mare and foal. In my situation, the barn has always been separate from the turn out/ pasture area, so I had to have a handle on the foal in going from barn to turnout. 

All have grown up to be extremely well mannered due in part to the imprinting, but more so because they were handled daily by me from birth.They are very accepting and trusting when I introduced new experiences. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I used imprinting to a degree but I believe you can overdo it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I had my hands on my foal the minute they hit the ground. Now at three yr old he's the calmest and most easiest going horse, doesn't get worked up in most situations. Just sent him to the trainer to be started under saddle. He will probably be the easiest one to start under saddle for the trainer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I have both imprinted, and not imprinted. Now that the youngest is 4, I honestly cannot tell any difference. Some who were imprinted are spitfires, some who were not are cool as cucumbers. I have never had any problems doing feet, giving wormer, etc., to non imprinted foals.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope. Weakens foal/mother bond. Nope. At the very least give them a week to enjoy each other. Then if you want you can start haltering and stuff. But going in and taking it way too far like some people do, like going in and sitting on the poor thing, that's no good.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

NEVER willI imprint a foal again, After raising several and working with dozens, I decided to try it on one. Never, ever again. Remember there is a huge difference between gentling and conditioning a foal for handling, and imprinting. True imprinting is designed to basically remove the foal's natural instincts immediately after birth, before he even nurses. What is does is remove their natural responses to pressure that you NEED later on to train them to be respectful good citizens . As a farrier I could tell when I was working on two year old's which ones had been imprinted, because they were generally pushy little brats with less respect for pressure. As a little experiment I would ask AFTER I had worked on those bratty ones if they had been imprinted and sure enough ,nearly all had. 

The same thing happened to the one of my own that I had imprinted, in fact if any of you read the thread where I posted about about Buck Brannaman having to wail my colt , that was the one . So MY way with foals is gentle them, get them used to being handled but DO NOT imprint them. That is the MARE's job. SHE will teach them "horse language" that you an use to TRAIN them.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

> I had my hands on my foal the minute they hit the ground.


Just having hands on is not imprinting. Imprinting is a very detailed step by step process done before the nurse in which every inch of the foal is touched or massaged in a very specific manner. Including inside the ears, nose, anus etc.


----------



## Patty Stiller (Aug 7, 2012)

> I've done imprinting with all my foals, just a few minutes putting a halter on and taking it off, handling their feet, touching their ears.


That also is not "imprinting". That is just normal gentling and training.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Patty Stiller said:


> That also is not "imprinting". That is just normal gentling and training.


Correct
So many people confuse just handling a foal with the Imprinting, as per Dr Miller. The latter is very invasive, and as been proven useless at best ,and harmful in many cases, interferring with the normal mare/foal bonding, just as one example
Google it, ( foal Imprinting + cons or studies ) as I have posted scientific links before, that studied Imprinting , against a control group of foals , just handled normally


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

lkm1230 said:


> What are your personal thoughts on imprinting? I don't necessarily agree with it, but I believe it's the breeders decision to, if that's what they want.


Breeders can also breed hypp positive horses, not test for HERDA, and thus breed two carriers together, etc. Does not make it right, as we lack govenment control of breeding practices In North America, relying on breeders to make the right choice themselves


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree with Patty, that in order to discuss what is really defined as "Imprinting', a technique developed by Dr Miller, people posting first need to look u as to what is involved, in order to discuss Imprinting

I have posted this link, so 'we' can discuss IMprinting, and not just handling a young foal
Foal Imprinting | Best Horse Practices


----------

